# Torn ear?



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

So I got home from work today and went to turn a light on by the boy's cage and noticed blood on Bof's ear, I pulled him out to get a better look and it is torn  there is a little bit of his ear at the base then a large tear so his ear is droopy =/

here is a horrible picture of it for some reason he was camera shy lol

Do you guys think I need to do something about this? I can only assume this was from Biffy, they were sleeping happily when i got home but I don't 89

/[===

.....thanks Bof, anyways! I don't know if I need to clean the wound either....any thoughts?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i would make sure it stays clean, put some antisceptic cream or spray on it if possible (bluecote or purple spray is great). If he seems in pain, poofy or off his food give him some painkillers and take him to the vet for some but most wounds like this close up quickly with more fuss from us than the rats. Rats really are amazing healers


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah that's what I was thinking, I think I'm more anxious because they are just coming up on six months and I know that's when boys get a little crazy lol


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Awe i'm sorry that happened  hopefully it was just an accident and the other ratty didnt mean to be that aggressive. Hope he recovers soon!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Poor guy! That must hurt really bad! Give him a hug for me and perhaps a treat.


----------



## beacon450 (May 10, 2013)

Oh... According to me, no big matter.. Use antiseptic cream or jel to clean up.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

he is good today, no fighting today so I'm thinking it was a slip while Biffer was power grooming him.


----------

